
Leaving Google Analytics is finally plausible - riggraz
https://blog.elementary.io/leaving-google-analytics-is-finally-plausible/
======
iamacyborg
Plausible as it stands still requires enduser consent in the UK if you want to
run it on your website.

[https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-
pecr/guidance-...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-
pecr/guidance-on-the-use-of-cookies-and-similar-technologies/how-do-we-comply-
with-the-cookie-rules/#comply15)

